# puff adders



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

here are a few quick photos i just took of some Puff adders i have just sold 
http://








http://








http://









hope you like them Mark


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Those are some nice looking snakes!


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

im wounded, puff adders????? which is mine dude???


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

:blush:ignore me, doh, see you with it tomorrow geez.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

er its yours you bleedin numpty....you been on the old speckled hen????


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice puffs mate! gotta love these wild buggers!:whip:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

erm lee, with regards to the last post, im assuming the wild puffs do not associate to me and you???how cheeky and rude of him.hehehe.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Any pics of the tail mate? Wanna see what sex it is. Mark, you know what we're doing if yours is a male mate.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

long tail:whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

iv got to say geez, iv had gabs, spitters, green manbas and copperheads, the puffs, as you know have been on my wish list for a long, long time,vivs ready, foods out thawing and im like a bottle of pop waiting to explode, lee, we get him put away then you can put those curries and beers away at mine.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

snappingchap said:


> iv got to say geez, iv had gabs, spitters, green manbas and copperheads, the puffs, as you know have been on my wish list for a long, long time,vivs ready, foods out thawing and *im like a bottle of pop waiting to explode*, lee, we get him put away then you can put those curries and beers away at mine.


I hope your not refering to the Puff ref there?????:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

oh i dont know why i talk to you at times, hahaha.:bash:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

cos i got what you want..................


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

what.....................a god like body, well not quite god like im talking BUDDA here.:2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you know im getting very attached to that pufff.......i might keep it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> http://image


Long tail! Get in. He's a good looking boy. Got a lovely lady just waiting to meet him.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

now then geez, if that gimp ever hands him over im sure(when hes bigger) we could come to a very suitable agreement for the 3 of us.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i would not be supprised if you couldnt use him in a year


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

id rather be a gimp than a ..................you aint worth it:bash:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

have you printed that money off for it yet


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

yes young man, they are drying as we speak, when dave breeds them, you fancy a freebie???


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

thats my fav price


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

least i can do, thats what friends are for.thank you forgetting me the male,


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> yes young man, they are drying as we speak, when dave breeds them, you fancy a freebie???


If he's ready in a year I'll have 2 ladies for him to meet. 1 Ghana, 1 cape.
And then Lee can have freebies from 2 clutches.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

to be honest dave iv never bred them but he is about 18/24" long chunky fellow dont know how big the males need to be to breed


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

dude, i see no reason at all why we cant come to a very suitable arrangement for all 3 of us with those odds and my male coming up to you for a wee holiday.bring on my puff adder colony.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mark i saw an advert for macks 110 euros each at Hamm....lol


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

Im paying you no more than the £50 you cocked up with.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> to be honest dave iv never bred them but he is about 18/24" long chunky fellow dont know how big the males need to be to breed


Depending on how old he is he might be ok to breed now, but I'll leave him a year to make sure.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

snappingchap said:


> Im paying you no more than the £50 you cocked up with.


 60 quid


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

got him weaners today, boy this snake is growing, erm lee, it was 12 - 18 inches at 3pm today, now its 18-24 inch, im going to get you a tape measure dude, i bet if your mixed up between 12 and 24 inch julie must be real disapointed in your description of flopiopelma hangingcockii!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

:lol2:worth a try, doh.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ok hes between 12 and 24 inches satsfied.....i dont know why i bother:whip:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

anyway you proberbly miss heard me as you did with the price:whistling2:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

dave...............you can see why im unsure when he says hes a 36 waist cant you. hahaha, he fits in with me and you perfectly, after all im 5ft 17inches tall.hehehe.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

and my age is 21/years19


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

now dont be like that £60 each of £110 for both was a very good result i thought, and im reliably informed by a certain marvel character that i never read things!!!!!!!!


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> dave...............you can see why im unsure when he says hes a 36 waist cant you. hahaha, he fits in with me and you perfectly, after all im 5ft 17inches tall.hehehe.


I reckon us 3 make a good team mate. The thing that I always found really scary though was that out of you and me, you were always considered the "sensible one".


----------

